# Wikipedia XML-API richtig einbinden?



## BartTheDevil89 (5. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Problem, bzw. eine Frage. Denn ich möchte die XML-API von Wikipedia nutzen. 
Ich habe es mittlerweile schon soweit geschafft, dass der Import der XML funktioniert und die internen Links, die dann eben jeweils die neue XML laden und anzeigen, wenn man auf einen internen Link klickt.
Allerdings habe ich noch zwei Probleme:

1. Die Anzeige der Artikel hat ja eine bestimmte CSS. Gibt es dafür aber jetzt irgendwo eine CSS von wikipedia oder so? Bzw. wo kann ich den entsprechenden CSS-Code finden?

2. Gibt es auch irgendwo eine Suchfunktion? Also, dass beispielsweise an eine API ein Suchbegriff übergeben wird und eine XML mit Suchergebnissen dort ausgegeben wird? Denn habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.

Danke....


----------



## saftmeister (8. März 2009)

Nur mal so interessehalber: Wo hast du was zu diesem Thema gefunden? Ich hab da mal schnell gegoogled, aber nix gefunden. Würde mich nämlich auch interessieren, da ne Client-Anbindung zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## mAu (8. März 2009)

Im Wikipediaartikel zur Programmierschnittstelle findest du einen Link zur API


----------



## BartTheDevil89 (8. März 2009)

mAu hat gesagt.:


> Im Wikipediaartikel zur Programmierschnittstelle findest du einen Link zur API



Jep, genau. Dankeschön


----------



## saftmeister (8. März 2009)

@mAu: Danke, vielen Dank! Genau das konnte ich nicht finden.

@Bart: Nach kurzem Studium der Docs und Try-and-Error konnte ich das hier rausfinden:

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/api.php?action=query&titles=Windows&list=allpages&format=xml

Damit bekommst du denke ich genau das, was du mit 2. wissen wolltest.

Für die Stylesheets brauchst du doch nur in den HTML-Code von de.wikipedia.org (bspw.) schauen.

Grüße


----------



## BartTheDevil89 (8. März 2009)

saftmeister hat gesagt.:


> @mAu: Danke, vielen Dank! Genau das konnte ich nicht finden.
> 
> @Bart: Nach kurzem Studium der Docs und Try-and-Error konnte ich das hier rausfinden:
> 
> ...



Hi....

ja 1. bist du dir sicher?  Denn ich bekomm da ne Menge von ! und einige "F*** You" in der XML ausgeben. Aber keinen Copyright-Hinweise irgendwie^^
2. Ja dann schau dir den mal bitte an und sag mir was von den zig verschiedenen Files man braucht, denn ich kann doch nicht einfach komplett deren CSS-Files übernehmen.


----------



## mAu (8. März 2009)

Lad dir das Firebug Plug-In für den Firefox runter und untersuche die Elemente, die du benötigst. Da steht auch dabei, in welcher CSS-Datei die Formatierungen stehen.

*Nachtrag*
Zur Suche hab ich das gefunden: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/api.php?action=opensearch&search=Windows, genaueres in der API-Dokumentation unter *action=opensearch*


----------



## BartTheDevil89 (8. März 2009)

mAu hat gesagt.:


> Lad dir das Firebug Plug-In für den Firefox runter und untersuche die Elemente, die du benötigst. Da steht auch dabei, in welcher CSS-Datei die Formatierungen stehen.
> 
> *Nachtrag*
> Zur Suche hab ich das gefunden: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/api.php?action=opensearch&search=Windows, genaueres in der API-Dokumentation unter *action=opensearch*



Ah super, danke.....aber das mit der CSS da komm ich einfach nicht weiter.


----------

